# How big should 9 week old holland lop babies be?



## grumpybabies (Dec 2, 2007)

Well the title really says it all, i have 4 holland /mini lop babies and even though they should be away from mum, they seem tiny! Too tiny! I know i have got their age right, so i am a bit concerned. They are small enough to fit in one of my hands, and i am a girl, so my hands aren't huge. They probably about half a pound in weight, and about 4 inches in length sitting up eating. So i am worried, are they really too small? I have only had frenc lop cross litters before which are huge at this age!

ETA this pic.







This isn't actually them, but they are roughly this size, but these are my french lop crosses at only 20 days old, so you can see the worry about their size!


----------



## polly (Dec 2, 2007)

Mini lops are gonna be a lot smaller. I can only go on what my nethies are like a 8 weeks and if i can keep them still enough i can just about get them in one hand (i have tiny hands though ) I try to keep my nethies till they are around 11 weeks before rehoming because of that reason. they break easy !!!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 2, 2007)

My nethies will be 8weeks on wednesday and they seem way too small. Pollys right, breeders of the smaller breeds tend to keep the babys untill they are about 11/12 weeks because of their size, the same as small breeds of dogs


----------



## pamnock (Dec 2, 2007)

How old are they? If they are very tiny, you can leave them with the doe a little longer than normal.



Pam


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 3, 2007)

They are 9 weeks and a couple of days, they are still with mum because i would feel cruel taking them away so small, and it is winter here. Sounds like they are a pretty normal size then, thanks for the responses.


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought i would update on these guys. Unfortunately 3 passed away a few nights ago, all on the same night. It was a cold night, but they were in a hutch in a shed, and there were 4 babies with mum, so should they have not been warm enough? They were called ronnie, reggie and charlie, and guiness, only charlie remains. He is about 11 weeks old now. Binky free babies.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm very sorry you lost them... there may have been a genetic or physiologicalissue with them if they were not growing at a normal rate... Poor babies... Binky free little ones... :rainbow:


----------

